# Water Leaks Into Trunk Strange Rubber Goop Help!!!



## NorwalkNugget (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey folks, so for starters I bought this car off a guy on craigslist approximately a year ago. Recently I've been noticing water getting into the trunk from rain. Now I NEVER noticed this but as I looked to inspect trunk I noticed wild looking black goop all over the place. Now I figure I was hoodwinked but now I am desparate as to what to do to resolve this and if this stuff the previous owner put on inside the car is worth doing again to seal it.

1. What is this goop??!?!?

2. Where can I go to get this fixed?

3. How much am I looking at roughly?

Keep in mind this is what I just saw inside the trunk. Any help would be greatly appreciated in identifying what it is and what I should do as a temporary/ permanent fix.

Thanks!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It looks like seam sealer, it fills the gaps between the panels on the floor to keep the exhaust and water out. 
..and it looks like someone tried to seal up the back window with it. If it's the window were the water is getting in, then the window will need to come out and the window channel repaired.


----------



## NorwalkNugget (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm guessing that is where the water is coming in as well. The question becomes now... who would be able to repair such and at what cost approx?

Any general bodyshop?

This is what the driver-side rear window area looks like.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

looks like trouble rust in the window channel those vinyl tops dont help anyway but you never know how bad it is till u start getting into that kind of thing the p/o was just covering up the problem


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

looks like you are past the point of only just the window channel being replaced. With that much sealer, the package tray support is probably rusted or gone completely. Look at the other side in the same place and see if there is any evidence of water \ rust there. Maybe it is just the one side. Does the metal package tray support look as all good metal where it attaches to the side of the car? i had to cut up another car to get a complete package tray support to repair mine. both sides were no longer metal attached to the sides of the car. mucho dollars.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

May need this piece. Panel between the trunk and rear window. They make then for all years...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Water is laying in the areabetween the molding and the (shot) vinyl top. This probably caused rust-out in the corners. The trunk (where the black alien egg case is) then begins to leak....this usually results in trunk floor rust, and possibly rear seat/package tray area rust.....must be fixed from the outside. Eric


----------



## NorwalkNugget (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys. I swear I thought an Alien vs Predator creature was gonna hatch out of my trunk... I was about to put in a call to Rippley


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

NorwalkNugget said:


> Thanks for the tips guys. I swear I thought an Alien vs Predator creature was gonna hatch out of my trunk... I was about to put in a call to Rippley


:rofl: That was my first thought when I saw the photos too. My 69 had the same problem on one side. I guess it's a design flaw. Water can't drain from the corners of the rear glass so it just sits there and eventually rusts. In my case it got not only the window channel on one side, but also the bottom edge of the quarter panel behind the wheel and part of the wheel arch too. I wound up replacing the whole quarter, patching part of the wheel house, and patching about 6" of the filler panel that extended from the edge of the quarter towards the center of the car. Did it all myself. Sure was a ton o' work.

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

BearGFR said:


> :rofl: That was my first thought when I saw the photos too. My 69 had the same problem on one side. I guess it's a design flaw. Water can't drain from the corners of the rear glass so it just sits there and eventually rusts. In my case it got not only the window channel on one side, but also the bottom edge of the quarter panel behind the wheel and part of the wheel arch too. I wound up replacing the whole quarter, patching part of the wheel house, and patching about 6" of the filler panel that extended from the edge of the quarter towards the center of the car. Did it all myself. Sure was a ton o' work.
> 
> Bear


I started to grind out the lower window channel because it was full of bondo. I found chunks of crumpled up newspaper, chunks of wire mess, tons and tons of bondo. By the time I finished grinding out the bondo the filler panel almost fell out on it's own!!


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I have rust in the same areas, although not as bad. And nobody tried to cover it up with bondo, newspaper, wire screen, wood, spray foam, alien feces, duct tape, bubble gum or anything else people try to fill rust holes with! It was a virgin. I am going to replace the lower left window channel and part of the package tray. I already fixed the seam between the inner wheelwell and the trunk floor on both sides.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

That looks like the inside of the ship from Aliens. Typical vinyl top car trouble. I had it on the 66.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

"here kitty,kitty,...here Jones....." Now you can create your garage on this site, and name your car "Nostromo"


----------



## IceBolt (Jul 28, 2020)

If you only have access to Home Depot....








Leak or rain in your 1967 GTO trunk? If you only have...


First, this is not how I will permanently fix the problem. Ames Performance and others sell the rear window panel (Ames catalog p 157) and that's what should be replaced, however, I didn't have the part, don't have a welder nearby, nor was i ready to do a repaint. So, this is how I used info...




www.gtoforum.com


----------

